# Smoked Corn and Peanut Butter



## glenn t (Aug 13, 2010)

Just apple smoked some corn on the cob for dinner.  Came out perfect.

Also smoked some raw peanuts, ground them up, added EVOO, salt and honey.  Gonna do that again!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 13, 2010)

It all sounds really good and I also like smoked corn for a corn salsa. Now the peanuts are for the peanut butter I'd like to see that and I betit tastes good too.


----------



## jdomep (Feb 12, 2011)

how long did you have to cook your corn? did you put it on raw or boil it first?


----------



## glenn t (Feb 13, 2011)

About three hours at 200 for both the corn and the peanuts.


----------



## jdomep (Feb 14, 2011)

do you smoke the whole cook or just a part of it. three hours of smoke sounds like really smokey corn.


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 14, 2011)

sounds good..


----------



## glenn t (Feb 15, 2011)

I think some of the smoke stays in the husk.  Plus I was using pecan so a lot less smoky than mesquite.


----------



## fife (Mar 17, 2011)

Sounds good may try the corn.
:sausage:


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 30, 2011)

When I read your post out loud my wife freaked out and said "You are NOT smoking corn with peanut butter!!"  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   LOL....I explained that the two were not related, but not until after I had a little fun!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bill


----------



## glenn t (May 31, 2011)

PGSmoker64 said:


> When I read your post out loud my wife freaked out and said "You are NOT smoking corn with peanut butter!!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too fun.


----------

